# My trike...



## aceuh (Jul 31, 2011)

I shared this story over on the RRB forum... thought some of you might dig it as well...


My father, his father and his grandfather had taken a ride to a general store. My dad decides to climb on this trike and starts riding it around... well... time comes to leave he does what most kids that age would do... refuses to get off the trike. So... his grandfather pays for the trike and picks it up with my dad still sitting on it and carries it out to the truck and sets him on the front seat. My dad rode the entire trip home steering the trike on the front seat of the truck acting like he was driving.
My dad rode it, his younger brother rode it, all of his cousins that used to come spend the summer rode it as well as any visiting children... My older brother rode it, I rode it, my lil brother rode it... My step sisters son has ridden it... and half the kids in the neighborhood that my dad was living in last year rode it...
When my father made his will it was the only thing I asked for... He went ahead and gave it to me this past Christmas.


This is my dad...







This is the trike now...


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 31, 2011)

Pretty neat story...thanks for sharing!  Yep, grandparents are definitely good for giving in to the wants of their grandkids. Judging by the tread still on the tires, you'd never know the trike had such steady usage over the years by so many children. I wish I could have found a nice vintage trike for my daughter when she was little instead of the flimsy, but new one, we bought for her. When our little boy came along four years later, I did have a vintage Midwest trike which he took to right away when big enough to get on it and pedal. We still have both those trikes.

Dave


----------

